# Does a wireless phone jacks signal intercept WiFi?



## Artorture (Feb 23, 2008)

I have 2 E* receivers, a VIP 722 HD-DVR & a 322 SD receiver, the HD-DVR is connected hardwired via POTS LAN line and works fine. It is my 322 I am having issues with. The room that I have my 322 in does not have a phone line so I am (or was) using a GE InstaJack. For awhile it was working fine, but now the receiver cannot detect a phone line (although it is concreted via IntaJack). So, I went ahead and ordered a replacement receiver thinking the original may have had a bad modem. Now I have the replacement [somewhat] up and running, only it needs a functional phone line to complete the activation but now I receiver the same "NO DAILTONE" message. And the InstaJack confirms this with green light not being illuminated. Somebody told me that the wireless signal from the InstaJack interferes with a WiFi network signal. Is this true or could the InstaJack just be burnt out?

(sorry for the somewhat confusing message)


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

This is a frequency discussion... wireless routers operate on the 2.4ghz frequency, many wireless phone systems do as well and yes they will interfere with each other... the easy solution is to move the phone to the 5.8ghz frequency which is readily available and the preferred telephone frequency these days. 
Larry


----------



## Artorture (Feb 23, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> This is a frequency discussion... wireless routers operate on the 2.4ghz frequency, many wireless phone systems do as well and yes they will interfere with each other... the easy solution is to move the phone to the 5.8ghz frequency which is readily available and the preferred telephone frequency these days.
> Larry


If you are referring to my cordless phone system my Uniden system is a 5.8Ghz. system. If you are referring to my WiFi system or wireless phone jack, how do I change the frequency?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

"Wireless" phone jacks actually use the power wiring to transmit the data, and don't "transmit" anything. However, RF interference can prevent them from working, as the power lines in the walls aren't shielded at all. But most likely, the wireless phone jack died. Have you tried plugging in an analog phone to see if you can get dialtone and make a call?


----------

